# Hello there! =o)



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, my name is Willow! =o)

I'm currently living in Bexleyheath, Kent and working in South Yorkshire (Don't ask! lol)

I used to keep mice when i was a teenager, and it has been over ten years now i have been mouseless =o( 
It is something I am hoping to get back into, as the best pet i ever had was a beautiful dove tan doe called Gabrielle who was my little sidekick! (I watch Xena, can you tell?)

A big hello to everyone here! I look forward to browsing through all the lovely pictures of your mice! <3

Willow xx


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

Had to post a welcome, because you've got a little song thing in my head now! ("Gabrielle is Xena's sidekick and she'll hit you with her little stick" :lol: )
These people are all FAR too friendly for their own good!
You'll have fun here.  (I'm new too...and also have no mice ATM...and love Xena) :thumbuo


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Heya and welcome Willow! (love your name)
Hope you find some lovely mice soon 
Saskia x


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya welcome....................


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, I have a DT called 'Velvet' (amongst a whole host of other mice)cos her coat is like velvet! She is the best and just had a litter but no DT's.

Enjoy the forum, there is plenty of advice people can give to you and plenty of people who can supply you some lovely mice


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome


----------

